# 37 cent oysters



## Deeplines

I know it is not the free oysters on Wed. but the Shrimp basket is going to be doing 37 cent oysters Tuesday. 

Was wondering who might be going?


SHRIMP BASKET is the place offering the oysters.

I lean towards the one in Perdido Key but can go to the one on Navy even though I had a bad time there. I'm willing to give them a 2nd chance. 

Can we get something going on this.??

Tuesday night meeting instead of a wed. night meeting.


----------



## bobinbusan

THANKS 4 the heads up, will give a field report Tuesday :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom

Wednesday Night Free Oysters at Gilligan's has ended it's 2015 Season 6, until Spring.
It will then be 2016 Season 7.

We have moved for the winter to Red Fish Blue Fish for 25 cent oysters


----------



## HisName

I could do the Navy Blvd. you got a time in mind?


----------



## Deeplines

Same I guess, say 6 PM


----------



## BananaTom

Unable to attend, I forgot, the New Daughter-in-law's Birthday is tonight in Mobile.
This will be the first since she became a part of our family.
See ya


----------



## Burnt Drag

BananaTom said:


> Wednesday Night Free Oysters at Gilligan's has ended it's 2015 Season 6, until Spring.
> It will then be 2016 Season 7.
> 
> We have moved for the winter to Red Fish Blue Fish for 25 cent oysters and dollar off draft beer.
> 
> But I like the Navy Boulevard thing. Right down the road.
> You going tomorrow?
> I'll pop in.


Is Redfish BlueFish doing that daily, Tom?


----------



## BananaTom

Burnt Drag said:


> Is Redfish BlueFish doing that daily, Tom?


No, only on Wednesday's after 5 pm, and only for Forum Peeps. Gotta tell them you are with the PFF to get the deal. This is an extension of FREE Oyster Wednesdays at Gilligan's, which closed for the winter. They wanted to keep us coming for the winter, and made this deal across the street at Red Fish Blue Fish.


----------



## LITECATCH

There must be a big cover charge at Red fish!! I can't believe that they will make a deal! They are high dollar!!


----------



## BananaTom

LITECATCH said:


> There must be a big cover charge at Red fish!! I can't believe that they will make a deal! They are high dollar!!


It's the same owners Scott, Hampton, Hilton, Holiday Inn, and Red Fish Blue Fish all owned by the same.


----------



## Deeplines

I'll be heading over around 5pm. Kinda hungry and thirsty after running around all day. 

I'll be at the bar with a blue shirt, tan shorts and a dark blue hat. Doesn't look like many is gonna go so I don't want to reserve any tables.


----------



## HisName

slipped my mind replacing wheel bearings and ran into trouble


----------



## Deeplines

They were BIG and juicy but not that salty. They were La. oysters. Had 3 dozen oysters and 3 beers and came back home.


----------



## BananaTom

Deeplines said:


> They were BIG and juicy but not that salty. They were La. oysters. Had 3 dozen oysters and 3 beers and came back home.


Man, sounds great, I need me an oyster fix. 

Guess it is Red Fish Blue Fish this evening.


----------



## bobinbusan

Had 3 dozen yesterday and they where sure good :thumbsup:



bobinbusan said:


> THANKS 4 the heads up, will give a field report Tuesday :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan

Anybody get wind of this on the next one, be sure to post it:thumbsup:



Deeplines said:


> I know it is not the free oysters on Wed. but the Shrimp basket is going to be doing 37 cent oysters Tuesday.
> 
> Was wondering who might be going?
> 
> 
> SHRIMP BASKET is the place offering the oysters.
> 
> I lean towards the one in Perdido Key but can go to the one on Navy even though I had a bad time there. I'm willing to give them a 2nd chance.
> 
> Can we get something going on this.??
> 
> Tuesday night meeting instead of a wed. night meeting.


----------



## CatHunter

I didn't even know the shrimp basket had oysters


----------



## Burnt Drag

CatHunter said:


> I didn't even know the shrimp basket had oysters


Happy New Year, CatHunter. They do occaisionally. The Tuesday in question is the ONLY tuesday in the month that they do the .37 cent deal. We went in on the tuesday after Christmas and were told, only 3rd 
tuesday of the month... and if the moon is full and daylight savings time in winter... sheeesh.


----------



## gastonfish

They do it every 2nd Tuesday of the winter months. Did 3 dozen myself last night! All Shrimp Basket Locations


----------



## CatHunter

So Im guessing tonight?

Full moon second Tuesday


----------



## BananaTom

I just called Navy Boulevard. .37 confirmed. Every 2nd Tuesday of the month. Today is the 4th.


----------



## aquatic argobull

BananaTom said:


> I just called Navy Boulevard. .37 confirmed. Every 2nd Tuesday of the month. Today is the 4th.


Is red fish blue fish for sure doing 25 cent oysters tomorrow?


----------



## BananaTom

Red Fish Blue Fish is awesome!!


----------



## freespool50

peg legs has .69 oysters on Wednesday. hey that's tonight!! I went last Wednesday it was packed.


----------



## BananaTom

Really enjoy Red Fish Blue Fish


----------



## freespool50

BananaTom said:


> Thanks Fred. Jimmy, Lane, Steph and others are doing the "Leg Work" on this, I am waiting on their notification "We are meeting here tonight". Peg Legs is one of the places they are looking at, I think. I am just an attendee. Have not seen it yet.


anything yet? I am likely headed there aroun 630-7


----------



## jwhite357

red fish blue fish is closed for a few more weeks....


----------



## BananaTom

Waiting for the re-open


----------



## Deeplines

......


----------



## freespool50

. . .


----------



## cody&ryand

....


----------



## BananaTom

We will be there soon at Red Fish Blue Fish


----------



## BananaTom

Red Fish Blue Fish have the same great oysters as Peg Legs Pete, with out the crowds.
Great place to eat them.


----------



## welldoya

Deleted by request.


----------



## Dive1

Shrimp


----------



## bobinbusan

SHRIMP BASKE THIS TUESDAY:thumbsup:

EVERY 2nd TUESDAY OF THE MONTH WITH AN R IN IT


----------

